# We called it 'Bulu Kucing' in Malaysia.



## Silver Farm (Jul 6, 2018)

Just want to share our latest trends of goat type that has become a favourite for malaysian goat breeders.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very interesting. Their coat is a neat color. What breed are they?


----------



## Silver Farm (Jul 6, 2018)

the original breed is from anglo and jamunapari goat, then the offspring we called as Jamlo.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

That's so interesting, they're very beautiful!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

That is a pretty coat! Do the Jamlo's get muscular looking? Heavy.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

:hubbahubba:


----------



## Island Milker (Dec 11, 2018)

ill take 3


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Why has it become a favorite? Are they good milk producers? They look like they have long legs and long bodies very neat looking! Thank you for sharing


----------



## BC4goats (Jul 15, 2018)

LIKE his looks! But not sure about disposition...looks like he is really working on getting out there?


----------

